# For Lou-Fraser



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought I would put some up to date photos up of my girls who I got from Lou-Fraser on here:









Raina









Maggie









Katie playing on her rope









And again









Katie









Raina nommin









Eek Maggie has to be the cutest mouse I ever saw









Raina being super cute









Maggie in her new house









And again









Katie









Katie looking oh so cute 









Katie again









And again









And again lol

Thanks you Lou for letting me have such amazing little girls


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like ur really spoiling them lol!! Lovving the pic of Maggie lookin extra fluffy!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute photos; cute meeces too. Do I see splashed among them?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such cute meeces! great pics too 

Do you mind me asking what you are using for substrate/bedding? as I have given up with Aubiose as it was so inconsistent either dusty of mouldy/damp smelling. I have gone back to shavings for now but am always open to ideas!


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Boggit keeper said:


> Do you mind me asking what you are using for substrate/bedding? as I have given up with Aubiose as it was so inconsistent either dusty of mouldy/damp smelling. I have gone back to shavings for now but am always open to ideas!


Its coconut husk. I buy it of someone who buys it in bulk. I think she gets it straight from a supplier so she has to get 20 bags at a time.


----------

